# Construction Excavator 1:10 Electric RTR RC Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $58.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Dec-10-2009 21:48:51 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

